
A new pricing model for building super fast, super cheap software MVPs - sahawneh
https://medium.com/dusthq/a-new-pricing-model-for-building-super-fast-super-cheap-software-mvps-9bf8d04289af
======
al2o3cr
On the upside, at least when you're using this service you're saving money
while pivoting over and over based on hastily-collected statistically
underpowered A/B tests.

~~~
sahawneh
Thanks for inspiring this: [https://medium.com/dusthq/the-pivots-are-
constant-f9b191d954...](https://medium.com/dusthq/the-pivots-are-
constant-f9b191d95467)

